# fur prices



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am 15 yrs old and just getting into trapping, i am wondering what to do with my animals when i get them should i skin them or what?
also wondering what the furs ar worth around the watertown sd. area, and also where do i bring them to sell them?
thx alot


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

if you want to get the most out of your furs, you should skin, flesh and stretch the pelts.

http://traps4kids.com/Furhandling.html

in my area rats bring about $8, **** $7-15, opossum $0.25-2.50, skunk $3-6


----------



## SD trapper (Dec 16, 2006)

I live about 30 nouth of yankton SD and sell mostly ***** and rats. I am averaging about $12 for ***** $20 tops. All my rats have brought about $6. I dont skin/flesh/strech any of mine. Not thats it not worth it i just dont have the time. Im in HS too and work about 25 hours a week so i dont have the time. I sell to a guy out of MN that comes to Bridgewater (dont know if you know where that is, bout 40 miles SW of Soux falls) he stops other places but i couldnt tell you where. But there a a few in the area im sure, ask around to try and find a couple.


----------

